# Medical. : A.C.L.S./Experienced Provider.



## Muppet (Jun 5, 2009)

I just certed on this course today. It is for experienced providers and it covers Lyte imbalances, A.C.S., D.K.A., Hypothermia and other stuff. When I have time I can download some stuff. Good course and it is new for us, covers all parts of medicine including M.D.'s to Paramedics.


A.L.M.S. (Advanced Medical Life Support) is also a good one to take for Paramedics and discusses diff. diagnosis. Good for the people that see alot of trauma but need a review on medical. I teach both.

F.M.:)


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 13, 2009)

we actually get all of those. PEPP, PALS, AMLS, ACLS, PHTLS, all kinds of acronyms. Great stuff. If you have any of that stuff, could you forward it on? Im hitting Univ of Alabama here in july and wanna make sure my clinical med is tight- codes and such. That, and I gotta do the troll proud and make sure my clinical medicine is up to his standards.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 15, 2009)

I have all that stuff and I am an instructor in all that stuff also. What do you need? Cards? Let me know bro. A.C.L.S./EP is new. Not @ all places yet. If you can make it up here I can hook you up. It's a good course for the code crap.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be in Philly for R&R, at least a week.  starting September 21st.  think you could teach a dumbass like me?


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2009)

Let me know. Maybe I can get you in on something @ the squad.

F.M.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm all over it.  I'll let you know when it gets closer for me to go on leave.


----------

